# Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

anyone know the dimensions on the specified engine? such as bore/stroke..also stock CR...thanks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

Bore 82.5mm Stroke 92.8mm C.R. 10.0:1


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

is it possible to use a G60 (PG) crank with the ABA block, rods?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

No, the stroke is too short. If you wanted to do use a G60 crank, you'd need to use custom-made pistons with greater pin height or longer custom-made rods.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

2.0l ABA block
1984.292844cc
ABA rods – 144mm
ABA bore – 82.5 mm
ABA crank – 92.8 mm stroke
1.8l PG block
1780.87596cc
PG rods – 144mm
PG bore – 81 mm
PG crank – 86.4mm stroke

ABA C.R. – 10:1
PG C.R. – 8:1
why can't i just deck the block. i know that the PG block already has a negative deck height...does the ABA? and if so how much. because from my calculations, TDC would be .64cm (64mm) from 0 deck height. Appox. .25in.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

IIRC the ABA has 159mm rods.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

The ABA deck height also negative but not much, less than 0.5mm. I'm not sure how much you could safely deck an ABA block. Just curious, why do you want to use the G60 crank and not the ABA crank? The OBD1 ABA cranks are forged and capable of handling quite a bit of boost if that what you're interested in. 
BTW, you wouldn't need to deck the block by the full 6.4mm but only half that, 3.2mm.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

I am trying to create a true 1.9l 8v X-flow engine. Using the PG block you would need a bore of 83.663mm to make such an engine. that being exactly 1900cc's. For the amount of boost i plan on running i would have to sleeve the cylinders for reinforcement, but then you must bore out even more to fit the sleeve. By going with the ABA block (assuming it has 144mm rods) and using the G60 crank which is also forged you get 1847.44506cc's. then you can bore it .5mm over to 83mm and have 1869.9061cc's, 1mm over to 83.5mm and get 1893.8602cc's. by going with the ABA block i can stay at 83mm and be closer to having a true 1.9l.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, you wouldn't need to deck the block by the full 6.4mm but only half that, 3.2mm. [HR][/HR]​WHY? i know that i wouldn't take off all 6.4mm, but if the deck height is normally roughly .5mm shouldn't i need to remove around 5.9mm, if i wanted to keep the 10:1 C.R.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]IIRC the ABA has 159mm rods.[HR][/HR]​sorry but what is IIRC? and do ALL ABA blocks have 159mm rods?
i thought that the ABA and PG were in the same block family. therefore if it had 159mm rods it would have a positive deck height....


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, you wouldn't need to deck the block by the full 6.4mm but only half that, 3.2mm. 
WHY? i know that i wouldn't take off all 6.4mm, but if the deck height is normally roughly .5mm shouldn't i need to remove around 5.9mm, if i wanted to keep the 10:1 C.R.[HR][/HR]​The difference between the ABA's stroke and the G60's stroke is 6.4 mm, half of that is at the top of the stroke and half is at the bottom, you only need to deck for the top half. 
Oh, and (IIRC = "if I recall correctly)


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The difference between the ABA's stroke and the G60's stroke is 6.4 mm, half of that is at the top of the stroke and half is at the bottom, you only need to deck for the top half.[HR][/HR]​Very good call. So theoratically i would only need to deck app. 2.7mm.
quote:[HR][/HR]Oh, and (IIRC = "if I recall correctly)[HR][/HR]​thanks.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

tHE ABA has 159 mm rods and not anything else. The ABA a long block You can not put 144 mm rods in it.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (12 SEC ABA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]tHE ABA has 159 mm rods and not anything else. The ABA a long block You can not put 144 mm rods in it.














[HR][/HR]​All ABAs have 159mm rods and are TALL blocks (236mm vs. 220mm of 1.8s, 9A and 3A 2Ls). Use a 3A or 9A block(82.5 but shorter deck height and uses 144mm rods) or just bore the PG block. BTW the PG uses older shorter 136mm rods.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (vwpat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]tHE ABA has 159 mm rods and not anything else. The ABA a long block You can not put 144 mm rods in it.














All ABAs have 159mm rods and are TALL blocks (236mm vs. 220mm of 1.8s, 9A and 3A 2Ls). Use a 3A or 9A block(82.5 but shorter deck height and uses 144mm rods) or just bore the PG block. BTW the PG uses older shorter 136mm rods.[HR][/HR]​2.0l ABA block
1984.292844cc
ABA rods – 159mm
ABA bore – 82.5 mm
ABA crank – 92.8 mm stroke
Do the 3a or 9a blocks have oil squirters?


[Modified by Tom - G - ride, 4:28 PM 2-8-2003]


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

what is the stroke of a 3a and 9a engine??


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

The block and hence the rods are shorter but the stroke on the 3A and 9A is the same as the ABA, 92.8mm. I could be mistaken but I believe they also have oil squirters


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

what is the C.R. of the 9a?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The block and hence the rods are shorter but the stroke on the 3A and 9A is the same as the ABA, 92.8mm. I could be mistaken but I believe they also have oil squirters[HR][/HR]​yes, yes. 10.8:1 is comp of 9A.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (vwpat)*

any idea what the chamber volume is?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

Of an 8v or a 16v?
16v 42cc
8v counterflow 30cc
8v crossflow 32cc


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Of an 8v or a 16v?
16v 42cc
8v counterflow 30cc
8v crossflow 32cc[HR][/HR]​so on a 9a with a crossflow head the combustion chamber is 32cc?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

Sorry, I didn't clarify, those are the HEAD volumes. They do not take into account the gasket or in-piston combustion chamber volumes. 
The 9A and ABA have roughly the same CR, so one would assume that the in piston volume of an ABA piston is 10cc more than a 9A piston. So a 9A piston with an ABA head would have 10cc less overall combustion chamber volume assuming the headgasket thickness is the same. The resulting compression ratio would be about 12-13:1


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (need_a_VR6)*

well actually, i plan on using a g60 crank...so the stroke will be shorter....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

So, add the gain in combustion chamber volume for the decrease in stroke. Depends on the bore you're running.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, add the gain in combustion chamber volume for the decrease in stroke. Depends on the bore you're running.[HR][/HR]​there is a 6.4 mm total difference in the strokes....how would i find out the difference that would make in the combustion chamber? 
here are the different specs that i have so far:
9A block - 82.5mm bore
PG(G60) Crank - 86.4 mm stroke
9A rods - 144mm
i need to find out what the C.R. will be. And to do that i need to know what the combustion chamber volume is. Assuming i am using an 8v Crossflow head, how can i achieve that?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

Well the differences in the piston volumes would be .32cm x pi*(bore/2) in cm. Just add that to the displaced volume, gasket volume and head volume to get the total volume.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well the differences in the piston volumes would be .32cm x pi*(bore/2) in cm. Just add that to the displaced volume, gasket volume and head volume to get the total volume. [HR][/HR]​using the above .32 times pi times [bore(incentimeters)/2]
i got 4.1469 for the piston volume
using .7853982 x bore^2 x stroke
i got 461.8612 for the displacement volume (one cylinder)
and used the given 32cc's for the head volume
all of that equals:
4.1469+461.8612+32=498.0081


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

look here:
http://not2fast.wryday.com/turbo/compression/compression.html


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (racinrocco)*

hey thanks man...what is the gasket volume on a 9A?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey thanks man...what is the gasket volume on a 9A?[HR][/HR]​The compressed thickness of the gasket is about 1.6mm so the volume works out to 8.65 cc's approx.


----------



## Tom - G - ride (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (ABA Scirocco)*

gasket bore?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Specs on 2.0 ABA 8v (Tom - G - ride)*

Cylinder bore is 82.5mm so the gasket's probably about 83.0 or 83.5mm.


----------

